# Researchers Use Wi-Fi Signals to Sniff Keystrokes



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> *It is theoretically possible to accurately detect keystrokes using the Wi-Fi signals from a plain router, scientists from Michigan State University and the Nanjing University in China have discovered.*
> 
> Researchers say that, in environments with minimal signal interference, an attacker could use the disruptions in the router's WiFi signals to detect the keys an individual presses on their laptop and use this data to steal their passwords.
> 
> ...


Researchers Use Wi-Fi Signals to Sniff Keystrokes


----------

